# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] JVC KD-G731

## rinos

Παίζει μόνο με ενισχυτή και το άνοιξα και αλαξα ένα τσιπακι ενίσχυσης που έχει μέσα (tda 7851) και τους πυκνωτες οπως φενεται στην φοτογραφια αλλά και παλι δεν βγάζει ήχο στην έξοδο..και στον παλμογραφο που το συνδεσα μοθ βγαζει ενα πολυ μικρο σημα(θορυβος φανταζομαι) και σε ηχειο δεν ακουγεται τιποτα.Ολα πανω στην πλακετα φενονται καλα. Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος με το τι μπορεί να έχει? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## rinos



----------


## UV.

> Παίζει μόνο με ενισχυτή



Μαρίνο περιγράφεις το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν είσαι σαφής και βάζεις να υποθέσουμε
 ότι εννοείς ότι μόνο στις LINE OUT εξόδους έχεις ήχο 



> ..και στον παλμογραφο που το συνδεσα


....Τςςςςςςςςςςς οργάνωση! service! 
ζηλεύω!  :Drool: 

λοιπόν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει να δεις τα *MUTE* (22) και *STBY* (4) Control του 7851 τι τάσεις έχουν
έχουν 5,1V και 4,6V αντίστοιχα;

----------


## rinos

xaxaxa nai polu organwsi...eimai fititths ara exw afto to plewnwktima na xrisimopoiw ta mixanimata tou tei  :Rolleyes:  8a to dwkimasw abrio kai 8a s pw...efxaristw padws

----------


## rinos

to metrisa kai sto MUTE bgazei 4.6V kai sto STBY 5.1V gia pio logo omos?

----------


## UV.

αυτό το IC έχει τις ίδιες γραμμές για ΙΝ με αυτές των LINE OUT (που παίζουν) και φυσιολογικά φτάνουν και στα πινς του IC (11, 12, 14, 15) 
1. δηλ μετράς και επιβεβαιώνεις

άρα πάμε σε πιο θεμελιώδη αναζήτηση!
2. έχει σωστή τάση VCC το IC στα πινς 6 & 20;
3. υποθέτω ότι συνδέεις τα ηχεία στις αντίστοιχες εξόδους τους (+ & -) *και όχι στο GND*
αν έχεις αυτά ΟΚ το σύστημα παίζει ήδη  :Dancing:

----------

